

School Recess Improves Behavior - vrs
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/school-recess-improves-behavior/

======
quoderat
We seem to be both infantilizing children and simultaneously expecting them to
work and behave like adults.

Though I don't know the effects (no one does), it can't be anything good for
them or for society.

~~~
Retric
How can you say "I don't know the effects (no one does)" and "it can't be
anything good" at the same time?

 _Compared with children who receive regular recess, the children who were
cooped up during the school day were more likely to be from public schools...
from low-income and less-educated families and live in large cities._

Perhaps there is zero direct correlation.

------
quizbiz
I just want to point out that while I haven't had a recess since middle
school, I recently found out that the middle school I went to has eliminated
its recess on fridays. I remember loving fridays because we had an extended
recess. I am unsure how the current students are managing.

~~~
jff
I thought all schools stopped doing recess after about 5th grade? You just
move on to hour classes and get the 5/10 minute break between each one.

Now, in college, 2 hour classes means that the prof. better give us a break at
the half-way point or we'll be dozing off.

------
bmunro
I had a 20 minute break and a 40 minute break every day throughout my entire
13 years of school. This was in Australia.

I can't believe that in other countries you don't get to run around regularly
at school.

------
diN0bot
i had recess through high school. it was called lunch, but we weren't confined
to the lunch room. instead, we'd hang out by the picnic tables outside near
some woody trees and then go down to the soccer field to play ultimate
frisbee. i knew i was lucky and i loved it.

